# Mussolini's 'march' on Rome 84 years on



## v2 (Oct 30, 2006)

On 28 October 1922, Mussolini led his "March on Rome", which brought the Fascist leader to power and enabled him to stay there for 23 years. 

The ironic fact about Mussolini's march on Rome in 1922 was that he and most of his black-shirted followers travelled to Rome from Milan by train, first class. 
There was no march. 
But to satisfy his inordinate vanity, Mussolini, a master of propaganda, later created the myth of the march on Rome. 
He inflated the figures from the reality of a few hundred black-shirts to a mythical army of 300,000 fascists led by him in person on horseback....


----------



## carson1934 (Mar 10, 2009)

v2 said:


> On 28 October 1922, Mussolini led his "March on Rome", which brought the Fascist leader to power and enabled him to stay there for 23 years.
> 
> The ironic fact about Mussolini's march on Rome in 1922 was that he and most of his black-shirted followers travelled to Rome from Milan by train, first class.
> There was no march.
> ...



Yes this is absolutely true...this should set everybody to thinking where a dictator can drive you...by the way I was born October 28th 1934 and my late mum got a symbolic gift from the then local authorities....sad isn't it? 
I hope it doesn't make me an accomplice of the late regime!
I wish I knew polish recent history as you know the italian one
carson1934


----------



## bigZ (Mar 10, 2009)

v2 said:


> On 28 October 1922, Mussolini led his "March on Rome", which brought the Fascist leader to power and enabled him to stay there for 23 years.
> 
> The ironic fact about Mussolini's march on Rome in 1922 was that he and most of his black-shirted followers travelled to Rome from Milan by train, first class.
> There was no march.
> ...



Mussolini did not lead the "March on Rome". Rather events were happening without him. He seized the opturnity only when he was sure of he would gain power when he recieved a telephone call from King Vittorio Emmanuele III. It was also the birth of the myth that under Mussolini all trains ran on time. The train system had already been improved before he came to power.


----------

